# Is anyone going to the Austin Fly Fishing film tour?



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

http://flyfilmtour.com/


----------



## Roger Douglas (Nov 11, 2015)

Never knew such thing existed.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Too tied-up this year, but I'll try like hell to make it next year.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I wanted to, but I was out of town for work. (as usual)


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The Houston fly film festival was good.


----------

